# Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juni 2018)

*Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

						Alphacool hat auf der Computex seine finale Eisbär Extreme ausgestellt, mit welcher der Hersteller den Premium-Markt von All-in-One-Wasserkühlungen bedienen möchte. Als CPU-Kühler kommt ein Eisblock XPX zum Einsatz. Die VPP755-Pumpe aus der D5-Klasse wandert zum Radiator und soll eine Erweiterung des Kühlkreislaufes erleichtern. Das Angebot der Fullcover-Wasserkühler soll derweil ausgebaut werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*


----------



## TheAbyss (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Noooiiinnnn bitte keine VPP755


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Naja das ist doch eigentlich DIE Gelegenheit für ALC zu zeigen, dass die Probleme der 755 wirklich vom User kommen. In diesem nahezu geschlossenen System kann man ja ausschließen, dass die User die irgendwie falsch behandeln (außer sie kippen Pastel rein)


----------



## Edelhamster (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Was haftet der 755 denn für ein negatives Image an?
Kann bisher nur auf Erfahrungswerte mit der Eiswolf GPX Serie zurückgreifen und mit der bin ich zufrieden. 
Ist für mich auf jeden Fall eine Überlegung wert meine kleine, olle Corsair H55i mal in Rente zu schicken und den Zusammenschluss von GPU & CPU per Schnellkupplung abzuchecken


----------



## DerFakeAccount (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Ich bin schon länger am überlegen auf Wasserkühlung umzusteigen, und eine D5 Pumpe müsste ja ausreichend für einen 240er und einen 420er Radiator für CPU und GPU sein, oder?

Und was haftet der VPP755 negatives an?


----------



## v3nom (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Schau im Luxx den VPP755 Thread an 
Mir ist meine 755 schon 2x gestorben. Nach paar Monaten hat diese einfach Anlaufschwierigkeiten und will erst nach mehreren Versuchen starten. Die 3. läuft dafür jetzt schon länger


----------



## Snowhack (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Eine gute Alternative wenn man nicht unbedingt alles selber machen möchte. 

Ich hab fast 4 Stunden an meiner gebastelt damals,  mit abmessen Löcher bohren usw.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aber gerade am überlegen dickere Radiatoren zu verbauen und eventuell 1 Nummer größer 

2x 420 mm  befürchte aber wird sich nicht mehr viel an der Temperatur ändern. 

Doch einen Chiller in den Kreislauf mit einbauen. 

Bin übrigens ein Alphcool Freund guter Support.


----------



## Fr3ak (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*



v3nom schrieb:


> Schau im Luxx den VPP755 Thread an
> Mir ist meine 755 schon 2x gestorben. Nach paar Monaten hat diese einfach Anlaufschwierigkeiten und will erst nach mehreren Versuchen starten. Die 3. läuft dafür jetzt schon länger



Mal so rein aus Interesse: Warum tust du dir den potentiellen Stress denn überhaupt noch an? Ich hätte schon längst ne andere Pumpe eingebaut, alleine schon, um mir den Aufwand mit Ablassen und Neubefüllung nicht nochmal geben zu müssen.


----------



## v3nom (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Das war bis Dato die einzige Lösung die Aquatuning mir angeboten hat -> RMA
Wenn die 3. die Grätsche macht bin ich aber weg davon und verlange mein Geld zurück oder ne andere richtige D5.


----------



## Haarstrich (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Ich bin schon länger am überlegen auf Wasserkühlung umzusteigen, und eine D5 Pumpe müsste ja ausreichend für einen 240er und einen 420er Radiator für CPU und GPU sein, oder?
> 
> Und was haftet der VPP755 negatives an?



Der Thread im HWLuXX wurde ja schon erwähnt. Warum hier von "D5-Klasse" geschrieben wird? Einzig die Abmessungen sind "nahezu" gleich. Die Pumpe selbst ist aber eben keine D5 und hat eine vollkommen andere Technik.


----------



## Bummsbirne (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Richtig Haarstrich.

Die vpp755 basiert keinesfalls auf ner D5, PCGH!


Jetzt hilft pcgh schon durch Falschinformation Alphaschrott ihren Müll loszuwerden ...


----------



## 3-way (19. August 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Der Sommer ist fast vorbei uns die Eisbaer Extreme gibts immer noch nicht zu kaufen?


----------



## TheEpicHorst (20. August 2018)

*AW: Alphacool Eisbär Extreme: Premium-AiO-Wasserkühlung kommt diesen Sommer*

Braucht eh kein mensch. Um das geld lieber ein kleiner custom loop.


----------

